# Quick: Major changes to come



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I know this has been discussed before, but Jason Quick was saying that big changes could be made this offseason. This was on 1080 about an hour ago...

Namely, he said that there's a "53% chance that Zach is traded"... whatever that means (it's either 0 or 100 in my mind)... 

Jack could be dealt for a small forward (Atlanta), 
Dickau is likely gone, 
Webster could be a piece of a trade, 
Outlaw won't be offered more than 4 mil,
Ime likely will get 2 mil to stay (not start),
Should heavily consider Rashard Lewis,
Aldridge and Roy are surefire starters,
Will look for a vet PG,
And so on and so forth.

I know that it's Quick and it's pure speculation, but that's what was said today... As if we hadn't mentioned all this before on this board.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I know this has been discussed before, but Jason Quick was saying that big changes could be made this offseason. This was on 1080 about an hour ago...
> 
> Namely, he said that there's a "53% chance that Zach is traded"... whatever that means (it's either 0 or 100 in my mind)...
> 
> ...


Well, just because it's Quick doesn't mean it's speculation. He does have sources. He was the first person to get the news about the Sheed trade. I just happened to be sitting over one table from him. I believe that call came from Sheed's agent. He DOES have sources though. So just because he says something is going to happen, it doesn't mean it will, but it also doesn't mean he's making it up.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I know this has been discussed before, but Jason Quick was saying that big changes could be made this offseason. This was on 1080 about an hour ago...
> 
> Namely, he said that there's a "53% chance that Zach is traded"... whatever that means (it's either 0 or 100 in my mind)...
> 
> ...


Offering Outlaw more then $4 million is too much. He should get a 4 year 12 million dollar deal. Ime maybe a 3 year 6 million dollar deal. I think Jack is underated and a solid starter. If we could get a big upgrade I would do it, but I don't see it. Webster should be trade bait if we get good value, but he really hasn't proven much.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I know this has been discussed before, but Jason Quick was saying that big changes could be made this offseason. This was on 1080 about an hour ago...
> 
> Namely, he said that there's a "53% chance that Zach is traded"... whatever that means (it's either 0 or 100 in my mind)...
> 
> ...


If we trade Jack, and Dickau is likely gone, that leaves us with Sergio (and Roy for spot minutes) at PG. Wonder if we'll address it through FA or the draft. I'm hoping FA given our actions with the last 2 PGs other than Sergio (that's if Jack gets traded).


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Aldridge and Roy are surefire starters



wow he really went out on a limb with that one


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I know this has been discussed before, but Jason Quick was saying that big changes could be made this offseason. This was on 1080 about an hour ago...
> 
> Namely, he said that there's a "53% chance that Zach is traded"... whatever that means (it's either 0 or 100 in my mind)...
> 
> ...


All I get from that list, is confirmation of which players Quick likes/dislikes.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Jack could be dealt for a small forward (Atlanta),
> Dickau is likely gone,
> Webster could be a piece of a trade,
> Outlaw won't be offered more than 4 mil,
> ...


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

NateBishop3 said:


> Well, just because it's Quick doesn't mean it's speculation. He does have sources. He was the first person to get the news about the Sheed trade. I just happened to be sitting over one table from him. I believe that call came from Sheed's agent. He DOES have sources though. So just because he says something is going to happen, it doesn't mean it will, but it also doesn't mean he's making it up.


Seems like he is coming to these boards and stealing my ideas.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Zuca said:


> SheedSoNasty said:
> 
> 
> > Will look for a vet PG: My old trade idea is still, in my opinion, good for both teams: Lafrentz and Miles to NY for Francis and Malik Rose.
> ...


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

LameR said:


> Zuca said:
> 
> 
> > You really want to see Francis in a Blazers uni? I don't think he'd enjoy playing spot minutes for a non-contender.
> ...


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> LameR said:
> 
> 
> > I would definitely not like to see Francis in Portland. He's up there on my list of most disliked NBA players. Yuck!
> ...


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Sounds like a whole lot of could bes, maybes, and Aldridge & Roy. Hell, could have said the same myself.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> Well, just because it's Quick doesn't mean it's speculation. He does have sources.


Exactly. It continues to annoy me that people think Jason Quick simply makes things up. 

He's not just a 'fan.' He doesn't simply guess about what's going on. He knows a little something about what happens behind the scenes. 

And what's even more annoying, some of the same people who will run him down when they disagree with him, will quote him like the gospel when he says something they agree with.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Fork said:


> He's not just a 'fan.' He doesn't simply guess about what's going on. He knows a little something about what happens behind the scenes.


He does know some things that happen behind the scenes, but he also does just simply guess at times. He usually doesn't state something as fact if it's just his opinion though, but without hearing his exact choice of words on the radio broadcast it's tough to say which category this list falls under. My guess is that it's a combination of both.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Just for fun, here's a list from ESPN of possible free agent point guards this summer

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2654216

Royal Ivey
Jeff McInnis
Steve Blake
Chauncy Billups
Sarunas Jasikevicius
Keith McLeod
Jason Hart
Smush Parker
Cucky Atkins
Junior Harrington
Gary Payton
Charlie Bell
Maurice Williams
Earl Boykins
Jannero Pargo
Travis Deiner
Keyon Dooling
Mike Bibby
Jacque Vaughn
Darrick Martin

So we want a free agent point guard? Which one? No one on that list who is any good appears likely to be leaving his present team, at least not as an unrestricted free agent.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

dudleysghost said:


> Just for fun, here's a list from ESPN of possible free agent point guards this summer
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2654216
> 
> ...


Blake, Hart, Bell, Dooling are the only ones I'd consider (assuming Bibby, Billups and Sarunas stay with their teams or go to contenders). Was looking for a player that wouldn't mind a reduced role, but still could be decently productive if we need to use him. Dooling's more of a shooter if I recall though.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i'd rather have lafrentz and a continued suspended darius miles on the team, than stevie cancer and malik rose.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

LameR said:


> Blake, Hart, Bell, Dooling are the only ones I'd consider (assuming Bibby, Billups and Sarunas stay with their teams or go to contenders). Was looking for a player that wouldn't mind a reduced role, but still could be decently productive if we need to use him. Dooling's more of a shooter if I recall though.


I like Blake and Hart a lot for the role you described, but unfortunately I think Denver and Sacramento also like those guys for hte same reason. Charlie Bell is restricted, so he's not really available to us as a free agent. Keyon Dooling is a good 3rd guard, but I think we are downgrading if we move Jack out and bring him in. Billups will stay in Detroit, and even if he doesn't he sure won't be available for our MLE. Bibby is very likely to move IMO, but rather than exercize his ETO I think he'll just push until the kings trade him. Jasikevicius has a player option, so it's his choice whether his team keeps him. I was high on him after seeing him play for Lithuania, but he doesn't seem to have carried over that man-on-fire game into the NBA.

You never know, but right now the free agent PG pickins look very thin.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

what is it with this sf from atlanta nonsonse,its been going on for months ,portland will not get marvin williams unless they make a ridiculous offer and if they took that twig called childress they would be insane 

its not happening,atlants rate williams too highly to let him go for the sort of players portland would offer


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Besides the few star NBA point guards on that list, I would rather just draft either Acie Law or Mike Conley. 

As for Stevie Franchise, you can kiss your franchise down the tube if you obtain that guy. What a waste.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

www.starbury.com said:


> what is it with this sf from atlanta nonsonse,its been going on for months ,portland will not get marvin williams unless they make a ridiculous offer and if they took that twig called childress they would be insane
> 
> its not happening,atlants rate williams too highly to let him go for the sort of players portland would offer


I agree. That's why I think that, while Quick certainly does have sources for his actual reports, he is just speculating when he says Jack to Atlanta. It just doesn't pass the plausibility test, at least not before the draft lotto. If they end up with Kevin Durant though, they could be a lot more willing to move a SF other than Childress.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

dudleysghost said:


> I agree. That's why I think that, while Quick certainly does have sources for his actual reports, he is just speculating when he says Jack to Atlanta. It just doesn't pass the plausibility test, at least not before the draft lotto. If they end up with Kevin Durant though, they could be a lot more willing to move a SF other than Childress.


I think every NBA fan has used Atlanta as the team to send their unsettled PGs to for SFs.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

dudleysghost said:


> I like Blake and Hart a lot for the role you described, but unfortunately I think Denver and Sacramento also like those guys for hte same reason. Charlie Bell is restricted, so he's not really available to us as a free agent. Keyon Dooling is a good 3rd guard, but I think we are downgrading if we move Jack out and bring him in. Billups will stay in Detroit, and even if he doesn't he sure won't be available for our MLE. Bibby is very likely to move IMO, but rather than exercize his ETO I think he'll just push until the kings trade him. Jasikevicius has a player option, so it's his choice whether his team keeps him. I was high on him after seeing him play for Lithuania, but he doesn't seem to have carried over that man-on-fire game into the NBA.
> 
> You never know, but right now the free agent PG pickins look very thin.


Whoops, forgot to include Blake in the part about unlikely to move without moving to a contender. I agree with pretty much everything you said.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I think when they mean a vet PG, they are interested in getting Blake back

He may want to stay in Denver

if it happens it happens... other than him, the list is slim


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Namely, he said that there's a "53% chance that Zach is traded"...



As opposed to 52%? . . . couldn't he just say it's a 50% chance Zach gets traded this summer. . . what's up with 53%, does he have a mathmatical formula for a player being traded?

I found this strange . . .


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

dudleysghost said:


> Just for fun, here's a list from ESPN of possible free agent point guards this summer
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2654216
> 
> ...


Assuming this list is correct, I agree that it doesn't look good for the Blazers to plan on trading Jack for a SF on some assumption that they would just be able to pick up a FA point afterwards.

If the whispers Quick is hearing are true, then the Blazers are probably setting up one of two things:

1) They have Blake lined up to return as a free agent. 

Blake wants to play. He is doing that in Denver. He had to split time 3 ways in Portland, and wouldn't want to do that again. But if Jack goes out that solves his dilema.

Blake would like to play for a playoff team. Denver is there now. Portland isn't. But it isn't about this season. It is about the next few years. Denver is up against the lux tax and will have to shed players. They might never be better than they are now. Portland could be adding talent. Teams possibly going in different directions. Who knows how Blake might see it?

Blake might consider team chemistry and coaching and system. I assume he prefers the run and gun system in Denver. But he might not see it as a path to playoff success, especially if they get thumped in the first round. I wonder if he has experienced "crazy" Karl yet? Intense Karl? I wonder how he enjoys a team lead by AI and Melo?

2) The Blazers have a separate trade lined up for a point guard under contract. We can only guess who this could possibly be. Could be a lot of different guys.

I have no idea if the Blazers will do another massive roster overhaul this summer. They say they will.

And with Pritchard now GM, you have to cast a LONG look at every player he didn't bring in or lobby for.

We know Roy, Aldridge and Sergio are safe. They were guys he wanted and they are good. Who else are Pritchard's guys?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Some names that come to mind as possibly being available:

Jose Calderon
Carlos Arroyo
Brevin Knight
Eric Snow
Jason Terry (Cuban let Nash go when he was 29/30; plus they have Devin Harris waiting in the wings. Probably more point guard than we can afford.)


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> As opposed to 52%? . . . couldn't he just say it's a 50% chance Zach gets traded this summer. . . what's up with 53%, does he have a mathmatical formula for a player being traded?
> 
> I found this strange . . .


Maybe if the team wins the coin flip on friday, they'll keep the pick/trade Zach, but if they lose the coin flip they'll sell the pick and keep Zach.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Masbee said:


> Assuming this list is correct, I agree that it doesn't look good for the Blazers to plan on trading Jack for a SF on some assumption that they would just be able to pick up a FA point afterwards.
> 
> If the whispers Quick is hearing are true, then the Blazers are probably setting up one of two things:
> 
> ...


Blake's situation is still not cemented. For one thing, Denver will be way over the Salary Cap next year - they may not be able to pay Blake the MLE; even if Blake does very well in the playoff series.

Blake really likes Denver's style of play. But, there is one major aggravation that Blake has to deal with - he still has to guard larger SGs. Like Dixon, AI is way too small to guard SGs. This makes Blake's job very tough - especially on defense. Like Portland last year, he also had to guard Kobe, etc. Basically, whomever is the tougher / bigger of the SG or PG. On the new-look Blazers, he should be able to guard the PG again, which is ideal.

The biggest hurdle for Blake is that right now the Blazers have 2 PGs (Sergio, Dickau) and one Combo (Jack). Who wants to compete with that?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

southnc said:


> The biggest hurdle for Blake is that right now the Blazers have 2 PGs (Sergio, Dickau) and one Combo (Jack). Who wants to compete with that?


The premise preceeding that idea was that Jack was going to be dealt for a SF. Blake would start until Sergio was ready to step in.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

LameR said:


> You really want to see Francis in a Blazers uni? I don't think he'd enjoy playing spot minutes for a non-contender.


Well... Francis is already playing spot minutes in a non-contender team... And actually, is better to play for Portland than for NY, especially in Francis case. He would get more PT in Portland and won't be bad, especially because he won't have to play with Marbury (or someone exactly like him) in the backcourt. He would be playing with Webster and/or Roy and I think that Nate can deal in a good way with him.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

Zuca said:


> Well... Francis is already playing spot minutes in a non-contender team... And actually, is better to play for Portland than for NY, especially in Francis case. He would get more PT in Portland and won't be bad, especially because he won't have to play with Marbury (or someone exactly like him) in the backcourt. He would be playing with Webster and/or Roy and I think that Nate can deal in a good way with him.


I would trade Miles and LaFrentz for Francis with the understanding he plays behind Jack, Sergio, Roy, Ime, Martell, and Outlaw. If he is willing to split minutes with Dickau, welcome aboard!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Peaceman said:


> I would trade Miles and LaFrentz for Francis with the understanding he plays behind Jack, Sergio, Roy, Ime, Martell, and Outlaw. If he is willing to split minutes with Dickau, welcome aboard!


I don't think Steve Francis would fit with this team. In heavy minutes, the guy has never averaged more than 7 assists a game. While I think a veteran mentor-type who fits the PG mold would really help this team off the bench, Francis wouldn't fit that at all. He's a SG chucker trapped in a PG's body.

I'd rather have a good character guy in LaFrentz who can come off the bench for a few years and off the books in a few years. An injured Miles can't damage the chemistry.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Good lord I hate Steve Francis.

When Quick says there's a 53% chance of trading Zach I'm sure a certain amount of that is pulled from thin air. I think the idea is that the team would like to trade Zach if they can get back some value. And I think Quick's idea is that there's about a 50% chance that Pritchard can go out there and find a taker or two for Zach and find a way to get back some value. But there's also a 50% chance that nobody offers us anything of value and we keep Zach for at least another season.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

Samuel said:


> I don't think Steve Francis would fit with this team. In heavy minutes, the guy has never averaged more than 7 assists a game. While I think a veteran mentor-type who fits the PG mold would really help this team off the bench, Francis wouldn't fit that at all. He's a SG chucker trapped in a PG's body.
> 
> I'd rather have a good character guy in LaFrentz who can come off the bench for a few years and off the books in a few years. An injured Miles can't damage the chemistry.


I was actually kidding. Francis is the 2nd most overated player in the last 15 years. His teamate Marbury is 1st.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

dudleysghost said:


> I like Blake and Hart a lot for the role you described, but unfortunately I think Denver and Sacramento also like those guys for hte same reason. Charlie Bell is restricted, so he's not really available to us as a free agent. Keyon Dooling is a good 3rd guard, but I think we are downgrading if we move Jack out and bring him in. Billups will stay in Detroit, and even if he doesn't he sure won't be available for our MLE. Bibby is very likely to move IMO, but rather than exercize his ETO I think he'll just push until the kings trade him. Jasikevicius has a player option, so it's his choice whether his team keeps him. I was high on him after seeing him play for Lithuania, but he doesn't seem to have carried over that man-on-fire game into the NBA.
> 
> You never know, but right now the free agent PG pickins look very thin.



Hart plays for the Clippers. Sacramento waived him.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Hart plays for the Clippers. Sacramento waived him.


Yeah I got it mixed up. It's the Clippers with whom he seems to have found a niche and where he has been playing well recently. With Cassell and Livinston both in questionable health, I could see him getting comfortable with the Clips.

I've liked Jason Hart as a backup PG since he was in San Antonio. Maybe he's on the short list of guys who will be available this summer, and maybe he won't. I'm guessing he won't.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

rashard lewis

jason terry maybe?


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

i would`nt trade a big mac for steve francis...he has an absolutly appalling attitude and destroys ever team he goes near....if portland signed him they would be taking a massive step backwards 

ridiculous idea 

SF from atlanta = not happening 
steve blake returning = not happening
steve francis = not happening 

jeez


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

www.starbury.com said:


> i would`nt trade a big mac for steve francis...he has an absolutly appalling attitude and destroys ever team he goes near....if portland signed him they would be taking a massive step backwards
> 
> ridiculous idea
> 
> ...


Trading Telfair for #7 pick = not happening
Trading Foye for Roy = not happening
Trading Thomas and Khryapa for Aldridge = not happening
Joel returning and picking us over San Antonio and Detriot = not happening
Getting Phoenix to give us Sergio for nothing but cash = not happening

and earlier:

Trading spare parts for Pippen = not happening
Trading Isiah Rider for Steve Smith = not happening
Signing Brian Grant as a free agent = not happening.

You are sooooo right. These kinds of things NEVER happen.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Word on the street......(I'm not sure what street exactly).....Blake never sold his house here. Word is he and his wife love it here. Maybe my boys comin' back this summer.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Word on the street......(I'm not sure what street exactly).....Blake never sold his house here. Word is he and his wife love it here. Maybe my boys comin' back this summer.


I'm not saying it would rock my world if he came back. But it sure would be cool. Especially if we got one of those too good to pass up deals for Jarret Jack.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

If we cant get Desmon Mason for the MLE then Blake would probably be my next choice.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Draco said:


> If we cant get Desmon Mason for the MLE then Blake would probably be my next choice.


I used to be on the D. Mase bandwagon, but after some consideration, what exactly would he bring to the table as a quality small forward?

He's not a very good shooter, is an average defender, and isn't all that big. If anything, I'd rather keep Outlaw and run Ime for a few more years.


----------

